# Bluetooth audio streaming with Iphone



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

pause, next and back and I would imagine that if you push the call button it will either pause or mute what is playing over BT.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

When you stop the car and iPhone music and restart it, does it restart at the same spot, next song, or the beginning again? My android starts at the next song in the current play list.


----------

